# Pass-through grommet in trunk?



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

Is there a grommet somewhere in the trunk, such that once removed, I have a hole to the bottom side of the car? 

thanks


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I haven't noticed one (haven't really looked good either) but I would like to run NOS, don't want to start drilling. Any ideas?


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

well, drilling isn't too bad, especially since the gas tank is not under there...but I'd rather use an existing pass-through if possible.


----------

